# 42 bar soap Molds Vs. Vicki Molds and a tank(or similiar cutter)



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

:/ I'd love your feedback on this subject. I'm trying to make some decisions and am trying to choose between getting the Vicki molds and a wire bar cutter (either a tank or less expensive model) OR just going with the 42 bar mold by Kelsei and skipping the bar cutter, because obviously they would already come out in bar sizes. What are your experiences and thoughts? Do you like the size of bars that the 42 bar mold makes? Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That would be a hard decision to make. I like using both logs and slabs. You can do different artistic things with each. If I had extra money right now I would get a tank to cut my logs AND a huge Kelsie (or 2 or 3...). I've got the 18 bar Kelsie now and I very quickly outgrew that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You will have to move to the use of sodium lacate to get bars consistantly out of the kelsie bar molds, they will say no, but I talked to way to many folks who said yes 

See I would rather pour 3 of my molds at a time, not 3 logs as in one mold....but 3 molds, rather than having a huge mold that holds 25 pounds of logs or slabs and having to lift the sucker. My mold they made me fits into my new dry cabinet, and also fits into my new proofing oven for OP, very low temp OP but enough to speed gel and cure. I don't want to use a tipper to pour soap, and then have to have help moving full molds of soap.

I do think when you are new you should go with one companies bar size, no matter who you choose, and that way you can go with larger more commercial molds made by them or others that are all uniform in size. My bars are too big in reality, you make more profit off smaller bars, but I can't now move from them.

The reason I like the style of mold I have is that I can pour and texture tops and do my swirls, but I can also fill that sucker up and cut bar after bar of soap from them with the tank.

Get lots of feedback if you are going with the wooden 'tank'. Same with soap molds, you want them to be commercial quailty. And do not overlook simply doing your own slab and log molds yourself out of wood. Lined in plastic (think thicker than a garbage sack), you could get years of use out of a simple design like this and duplicate them over and over yourself if you break one banging soap out of it. My mold is not a do it yourself project. vicki


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Vicki. So you are saying if it were you, that you would use (3) Vicki molds and a tank (the real deal) instead of messing with their 42 bar molds and a generic tank? Due to the size and weight of the bar mold? I really don't want to make my own, I don't have time or the skill. My husband is great but he works full time and well, we are going to have the extra money from tax return so we would like to just get what we need for the business now. Get something that lasts and will work for us. Saving time which in reality saves money. At least for me. So anybody that has a MOLD review they would care to share I would love to hear it. As we are hoping to make a choice very soon. thanks guys, Lisa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't go with my mold, I would go with a stock mold that makes smaller bars, and then cut them with a tank. I don't think Kelsie has another mold that you can use as a slab and log. We have all the mold suppliers listed up in the stickies at the top. Do the folks who make the tank have molds like you are wanting? Vicki


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

whats a tank?


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

A tank is a multi bar wire soap cutter that cuts 12 bars (I think) at once. But its VERY expensive and the thing that is holding me back right now is that they are made to cut a 1 inch thick soap bar. And I want my bars thicker than one inch. I guess they can do a special modification order for you......but then again, more money for that :nooo


----------

